# God moved out of the abbey



## forker67 (Apr 13, 2014)

Found this place the first week after moving here, checked it out soon after,it looks as if it's a conversion that went bust as there are parts that have been started, but no work has been done for some time, kids have been in of course, but damage is minimal, the attics have a lot of cool stuff in them & there are some real odd things lying around....been back 3 times...


078 by welshjohn67, on Flickr

070 by welshjohn67, on Flickr

061 by welshjohn67, on Flickr

128 by welshjohn67, on Flickr

120 by welshjohn67, on Flickr

087 by welshjohn67, on Flickr

099 by welshjohn67, on Flickr

131 by welshjohn67, on Flickr

117 by welshjohn67, on Flickr

056 by welshjohn67, on Flickr

074 by welshjohn67, on Flickr

086 by welshjohn67, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Apr 13, 2014)

Photos need to be embedded into reports, otherwise this is just a link to your flickr page not a report.

You can find instructions on how to do so here:

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17009[/ame]

Cheers.


----------



## forker67 (Apr 14, 2014)

krela said:


> Photos need to be embedded into reports, otherwise this is just a link to your flickr page not a report.
> 
> You can find instructions on how to do so here:
> 
> ...




There ya go...I sussed it out!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 14, 2014)

Great find! 
Loving the goats, how cute


----------



## krela (Apr 14, 2014)

Cheeky looking residents.


----------



## forker67 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you, I have more from here to upload to Flickr....and it's only about a 10 minute ride from our house!


----------



## night crawler (Apr 15, 2014)

Dude that photo with the goat is a classic, the devil looks in


----------



## DJhooker (Apr 16, 2014)

them goats look pretty cool


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 16, 2014)

Wow, amazing looking place. And cool goats.


----------

